# Cash Me Ousside' Girl Trashes Dr. Phil: You Were Nothing Before Me



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2017)

*Cash Me Ousside' Girl Trashes Dr. Phil: You Were Nothing Before Me*

https://youtu.be/VXQDK4kuG4o

*Source:* http://toofab.com/2017/02/11/cash-m...s-dr-phil-you-were-nothing-before-me-video-1/


----------



## so1970 (Feb 11, 2017)

I actually watched this and I have to blame this girls behavior on the mother. Parents teach values and if her mother had done her job the little 13 year old daughter would not be on this show.and Dr.phil wouldn't have to send her to a camp.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/uCEPNdpJIhM


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2017)

Dr. Phil is a shit !!!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 12, 2017)

This bitch is a waste of human life. I apologize on be half of the white race and we would be willing to trade this bitch if possible 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 12, 2017)

$10 bucks says we see her in Adult films in a few years.  Any takers?


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 12, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> $10 bucks says we see her in Adult films in a few years.  Any takers?



Nope, that would be a sure win for you.


----------

